# Pomps/ Redfish Pensacola Bch 2/20/14



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

First time surf fishing this year and it was a success.Got out there around 9:00 and set up the spread. By 1:00 I had 3 pomps (1 at 2.6lbs) and 5 red fish. My phone wont let me send pics. It says contact the administrator . Ill try later. Catch em up:thumbup:


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Guess the weather the last few days has helped out glad you had a good day.


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

Fleas or shrimp? I am thinking of heading out in morning


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Glad to hear the Pomps are hitting the beach already*


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

All fish caught on fresh dead shrimp. SE wind and waist high surf with an incoming tide. I wasn't expecting much of anything so I was really surprised.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats bud !!! hope you can get some pics loaded..


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the info, this is great news, thought I would have to wait a couple of weeks, will be dropping a line next sunny break.


----------



## tuan850 (Dec 19, 2007)

they're finally back!! great catch.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

That's awesome. How big were the reds?


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Check out the red fish.. see anything missing? Red fish ranged in size. 26"-35". Couple keepers


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Well there was only 1 pic of a redfish so wasn't sure if you caught any big bulls. Nice catch none the less....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad to hear some pompano are biting. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice! Great to see some pomps being caught


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Didn't notice that your red didn't have a spot until you said something.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Great- always nice to see some fish being caught.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the report!!! I haven't been having luck like yours...the eyes are a little red. Joe Patti's? Lol...nice haul!


----------

